# Mixing 2 shades of Studio Tech..and mixing MAC foundations in general



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

Can it work? Liquid foundations are obviously easy to mix but Studio Tech is such a thick cream and i'm not sure how easy it would be to mix 2 different shades of it and if it's even a good idea - it might not work well because of the texture of the ST no matter how well you try to mix it?
And if it can be done well, how is it best to do it? Has anyone done it before?

And advice on mixing MAC foundation shades in general would be great too.
Please help, i don't want to hide my natural skin tone anymore!

I am stuck slap bang between NC42 and NC43, NC43 looks more natural on me as it has the golden tones i need and matches my neck more but it honestly is a shade too dark and i look so pale when i take my makeup off and NC42 looks perfect in artificial light on me as it is as light as my face is but has none of the golden tones i need. I'm pretty sure MAC will not ever be bringing out a shade between these 2 unless they overhaul the shade names, so i need to make it work for me!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm in your situation; NW 15 is too yellow and dark on me. I'm thinking of mixing Select SPF 15 with Face and Body foundation. I'm sure it you used a knife or a little MAC spatula you could mix the two together smoothly.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 8, 2006)

It's very easy. Scoop out equal amounts of each color with a small spatula and mix away. I use an empty compact to mix in. The texture isn't too thick to mix at all, it just takes a little longer than mixing a liquid. When your finished mixing, test a small amount on your face or neck to make sure that the color is right. Just add more of whatever color you need to adjust it if is not right. 
Be sure to have something to store your leftovers in when you are finished. A compact will work, or an empty lip palette for small amounts.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that it can work. The techniques described sound good but i'm afraid that it'd be too much work for when i need to rush off to uni, applying makeup as it is, is too time consuming so mixing like that would not be possible for me on a daily basis unless i want to be even later and miss my train! I'm thinking i could apply each colour roughly on my face and blend away with the help of Fix+ which i already use with Studio Tech? And i would probably apply NC42 as a rough base all over (as i am a NC42 but it's like i have natural NC43 tones applied sheerly all over the top and particulary more in some areas, in a similar way that people would do with bronzer) and so then i could apply NC43 over as a wash and where i need it more? I'm not sure if that's a reasonable, quick, workable way of doing it either but i've got a scraping of NC42 left from last year which would be enough for one application so i may try it out. 

Anymore advice is welcome before i try out the experiment with the only little bit of NC42 i have left!

I'm tempted to just buy Select spf foundation as it would be easier to do this but i know i love Studio Tech better.. and i've heard Select comes off really easily at just the slightest touch  of water/oil etc and photographs with a white cast due to the SPF. I'm also wanting to get Studio Fix as an alternative foundation..but that might not be as easy to mix and use like that so not sure.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 8, 2006)

Sushi, why not make it up before hand the night before or even permanately make one up? that seems like a sensible idea


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

That would be very convenient but mixing a whole compact of Studio Tech and then storing it hygeinicly seems hard, how would you say would be the best way to do it, use half of each colour and mix like crazy and it would make 'one' compact amount and would i be best keeping it in the compact after mixing? It could work, but it could be an expensive risk that could go wrong which is what i'm worried about.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 8, 2006)

You could store it in a little sample sized jar or just try mixing enough only for a few days. Then you won't have wasted it or have to worry about the hygenic risks.  I mix my studio tech when i'm transitioning from a tan and it works really well.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with pumpkincat. then theres no hygeine risks, which i forgot about.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess that could work, i just need to try it out i guess.  Ooh you mix your Studio Tech Pumpkin Cat! How exactly do you go about mixing yours and do you use the 2 closest shade to your skin?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 8, 2006)

Bump as i may end up doing the mixing experiment tomorrow and need as much advice i can get!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok i just did this now, i applied NC42 all over sheerly, then NC43 all over it sheerly and made sure it was all blended in well with the help of Fix+....and it looked ok but i realised i really don't need the NC42 on me, it just goes on too light and ashy looking on me and leaves grey tones over my face (the NC43 leaves grey tones too but the NC42 is more obvious) and i realised i need C40 mixed in with NC43 instead as C40 is very yellow and i need alot of yellow with the golden tones of NC43...BUT..Studio Tech doesn't come in C40! Only Studio Fix does! Why?! Do only users of Studio Fix have C40 skin colour..?!?   

Anyway i've decided i'm going to carry on just using NC43 for now and forget about NC42 ever coming back again..

I'm contemplating wether Studio Fix C40 over Studio Tech NC43 would be a good idea though...probably not, i'd hate to use 2 different foundations on my face and i'd prefer the golden tones to be OVER the yellow tones and also i like Studio Tech on me. Hmm..i might just get C40 anyway as it's looked ok on me on it's own at times..but it is REEALY yellow.
On the same note..what do the singular C numbers mean? Eg. C4, C7 etc? I don't understand as they're meant to be darker than some of the higher C numbers such as C8 is darker than C35, and the singular numbers just seem to be randomly placed in between the 2 figure numbers..


----------

